# 8 year old with the "wobbles"



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

My boy has started wobbling all the time now .. tripping and sometimes just falling over himself. Seams to be the back end only. He has trouble entering and exiting the house (4 steps). Stretches his back legs a lot too. 

He does pop a lot when he walks and stands. 

Anyone wanna take a guess ?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So many things. When my boy did this they did some neurological tests and we came to a tentative conclusion it was a disk injury (myelogram and MRI were the only tests and they said no point doing if we were not going to do surgery which was 50/50 but that was after they did some testing and preliminary ruled out degenrative myelopathy. We then went to an acupuncture vet who did wonders for him.

Back injury
Degenerative Myelopathy
Bad hips

Has he seen a vet? I would be in there yesterday if that was my dog.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Me too, vet. If its a nerve issue, you need to know. Whatever it is - you need to know for sure right away for the best outcome.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Lomax, can you get the dog down to Baton Rouge to the LSU vet school clinic? If your regular vet isn't sure what's going on, you are likely to get to the bottom of it at a vet school clinic -- they have specialists and diagnostic resources not readily available in most other places.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Lomax Anderson said:


> My boy has started wobbling all the time now .. tripping and sometimes just falling over himself. Seams to be the back end only. He has trouble entering and exiting the house (4 steps). Stretches his back legs a lot too.
> 
> He does pop a lot when he walks and stands.
> 
> Anyone wanna take a guess ?


Definitely have him checked for DM (Degenerative Myelopathy) for one thing. Wobbling or unsteadiness in the rear can be a sign of DM. It is relatively common in older GSDs. It is a progressively degenerative disease and if he has it, you certainly want to know. Good luck. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Sending all kinds of positive vibes to you. :wub:

We lost one with similar symptoms. Tests ruled out DM. X-ray & myelogram found disk issue between shoulder blades. Specialist did surgery, but 2 weeks later the disk subluxated (sp?) and severed spinal cord. Worst day of my life saying goodbye.

I wish you and him so many good results. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

Gonna get him in to the vet Friday ... 

Just wanna inform myself .... 

Thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Good. Please keep us posted. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas Yall!

We took him to the vet ... vet said it's would be a surprise if he didn't have some problems ...

I have had him since he was 10 weeks old . I know something is wrong .

He just falls down , lies around and cries , will jump up and run in circles then run up to me with the help me look in his eyes like he is in pain ... he doesnt walk straight , his ass end is off to one side or the other 

Vet gave him antibiotics and steriods ... hasn't helped much but he did have some flea derm going on ...

Hard times ahead ....


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry he's not doing well. Has this dog been screened for DM?


----------

